# How about a whirlyball Meet and Greet?



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Now this would be fun. We could have the place for two hours for $280. twenty people would be $14 a piece, plus whatever beverage you decide to drink, or food to eat. I will try to organize it we have enough interest.

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...'cept the place by me (Auburn and John R) is gone.

Where is there another one ?

FIJI


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

There's one near 15 & Groesbeck. My bowhunting club rented it last night. I think it would be a great time. 

Neal


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

It's great fun. I played once in a suburb of Detroit (can't remember where) when I was doing my internship for college. Anyone that hasn't done it should give it a go!


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

PLayed it once with a hockey team, it was a blast, if we can get enough people, count me in on something like that


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

What the hell is whirlyball? I guess if I have to ask, I'm too old to play.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Depending on the time and the day, I would be interested. Sundays and most weeknights are good with me.

John


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Our workplace (City of Grosse Pointe) played against the Radio station WCSX a few years back for a charity thing...We had a ball!! Lots of fun for whatever age!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm in as long it's sometimes in may


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd be interested!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

a little bit of of a drive but i might be interested !!! sounds like a blast


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I am in too, sounds like a riot.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

this could be fun.....I am definatly interested, all depends on WHEN...


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

A great ideal Neal!
Im in.
Let me know when.
Walleye Mike you are to old.
Its fun for all ages.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Gee, thanks Melon. LOL


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd be interested in playing...never tried it but have wanted to.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Ooops, sorry WM.
I meant to say you are NOT to old.
O well, just show up. 
Im pretty sure you will have a good time.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I dunno........sounds kinda dangerous......

.......I mean, how are you supposed to keep from spillin' your beer?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

BumpBumpBump


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> BumpBumpBump


Hey Guys, I can get my neighbor in on it if we need to fill the roster, he is not an MS member, but a good guy all the same! Let me know, hope this works out, could use the beers and company. The office keeps getting smaller


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

We have some whirly-addicts at work who may be available to fill in. Just let me know and I'll spread the word to them.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I wanted to give M-S members the first shot at it, but now I'm more concerned in just filling it up. Invite who you want. I'm going to post about this event in the sound off forum in case someone missed it.

BTW- SalmonSlayer in IN

Neal


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I might have a couple of guys at work that might be interested...I'll ask about.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Hey guys, I just posted this gathering in the sound off forum, let's give it to Thursday before asking others. I'd sure like to fill it with our M-S guys.

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok.....I'll give it through today for M-S members. As of tomorrow morning feel free to open the doors to whomever wants to play.

Neal


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have three experienced people from work on standby that are interested. How many more spots do you have to fill ?

FIJI


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Myself and two other members are in. How do I get signed in?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

twoatatime said:


> Myself and two other members are in. How do I get signed in?


Cool...I'm going to need the $ to hold the spots. My office is in Madison Heights and I live in Shelby Twp. PM me and we'll work it out.

Neal


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

What's the skinny on the body count?? Couple of guys at work asked me about it today...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I haven't heard from "twoatatime", so at this point I'll consider those spots (2 or 3)open for whomever, can get their Money to me.

Neal


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry guys but that date is no good for me now that I am home Need to get things done before friday night and the house is a wreck thanks to me, lol


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Still have a few spots, you are all welcome to bring a friend or two if you like.

Neal


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

kNeal,

Please check your email.

- Kevin


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal, 

I just wanted to confirm that we can bring our own beer/food.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Neal,
> 
> I just wanted to confirm that we can bring our own beer/food.


Not exactly.....you have to bring some for me to :corkysm55 

Bring what you like.....I also believe they have a pool table, air hockey, etc. to keep those not playing occupied.

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

7:00 start, right?
Anybody want to catch dinner first at The Great Baraboo, Moravian and Utica?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> 7:00 start, right?
> Anybody want to catch dinner first at The Great Baraboo, Moravian and Utica?


Yep 7pm

Can't make dinner....I'll be at the rink around 6:30.....try to arrive 10-15 minutes early.

I still have a couple openings, if anyone has friends or family they want to invite....let me know ASAP


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Esox:

I will try and make the dinner as well. 

John


----------

